# Cheap Geek Tshirts in Bangalore



## rajeshjsl (Oct 3, 2009)

Dudes !

where can i buy printed tshirts with logos releated to computers like firefox , linux , windowx ,etc 

in bangalore and also in cheap cost ?


PLUS (not the computer ones)

where can i buy good rocking tshirts in bangalore at cheap cost ?


help me guys !


----------



## azzu (Oct 3, 2009)

also mention Hyderabad guys


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 3, 2009)

I too need such T-Shirts but they are unavailable in local market. Maybe you guys can go to your nearest photo shop with a plain white T-shirt & ask him to print the logo of Firefox, Fedora etc. You will need to give him a good high resolution picture of the logo. It should cost you Rs.400-500(If you do not provide the studio with a tshirt).


----------



## amitabhishek (Oct 4, 2009)

rajeshjsl said:


> Dudes !
> 
> where can i buy printed tshirts with logos releated to computers like firefox , linux , windowx ,etc
> 
> ...



Go here:

G.T.Enterprises
# 912, 14th Main, 4th Cross
Maruthi Circle, Hanumanthanagar
Bangalore, +91-80-6606093

You will get only Linux related stuff here. These guys used to have a big stall in that annual IT event in Palace Ground (IT.com or something). I bought several Tux T shirts from those stalls. Before you go do the research and check if they are still in the same business.

Now anyone knows about such stuff in Mumbai.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes, would like to know of such a place in Mumbai too - know you can get it printed online - but I am not satisfied with the quality.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 4, 2009)

Anorion, 9.9ka press hai na? Khaali T-Shirt le jaake uspe print krawa dena. prob solved. And if you are a guy who gives helping hand... take orders from all digitians.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 5, 2009)

amitabhishek said:


> Go here:
> 
> G.T.Enterprises
> # 912, 14th Main, 4th Cross
> ...


AWESOME. Will check out this coming saturday and post my experience.
What is the average pricing there ?


----------



## amitabhishek (Oct 5, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> AWESOME. Will check out this coming saturday and post my experience.
> What is the average pricing there ?



Not at all expensive. I remember buying stuff under Rs. 500.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 5, 2009)

@vamsi_krishna: I wouldn't wear anything that is tortured the same way as the sheets that we print.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 5, 2009)

amitabhishek said:


> Not at all expensive. I remember buying stuff under Rs. 500.


By "stuff" do you mean entire set of shirts or a single shirt ?
Because unless you are referring to really good stuff, I wouldn't consider paying Rs. 500 for a single t-shirt as cheap.


----------



## rkarthea (Oct 5, 2009)

There's a place called LaBamba on Brigade road. Its near Eva Mall. Check it out. Also, if you can just buy the t-shirts alone separately (cheaply in bulk), you can get custom prints from this printing place called "Ctrl+P" in vasanth Nagar. They give affordable print rates. We got it printed at La Bamba for our college fest at La Bamba and came across Ctrl+P also when we went inquiring for printing our brochures.
The Ctrl+P place gives you an option of printing your own design and also they can do the designing for you but charge extra for the service.


```
Address:
La Bamba
#59, Brigade Road
Shivaji Nagar, Bengaluru, Bengaluru, Karnataka 560025, India
+91 80 25510491


Ctrl+P
No.46, Miller Road,
Vasanth Nagar, Bengaluru, Karnataka 560052, India
Ph: +91 9448820507
```


----------



## Anorion (Oct 5, 2009)

Nowhere in Mumbai? Really? Ok... I know one shop called Gunpule... sports shop, so they give custom jerseys... but they take only bulk orders, minimum of 6 jerseys, but the quality is good. Any colour design has to be the same though, only the names and numbers can be different.


----------



## amitabhishek (Oct 5, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> By "stuff" do you mean entire set of shirts or a single shirt ?
> Because unless you are referring to really good stuff, I wouldn't consider paying Rs. 500 for a single t-shirt as cheap.



I don't remember dude...these guys use to attract huge crowd on their stalls. And they used sell T-shirts, pen holder, pen, sweat shirts, caps, Linux books, distro CDs etc. Those days (2004) I used to be cash strapped most of the time (not that am flush with it now ) so probably Rs. 500 used to be my budget for merchandise, snacks & Rick.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 5, 2009)

Anorion said:


> Nowhere in Mumbai? Really? Ok... I know one shop called Gunpule... sports shop, so they give custom jerseys... but they take only bulk orders, minimum of 6 jerseys, but the quality is good. Any colour design has to be the same though, only the names and numbers can be different.



Where is that shop?
My friend whose father owns a tailoring shop also has no clue about it. I feel it is better to get printed than to hunt for it.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 5, 2009)

^Bang outside Thane station


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 5, 2009)

rkarthea said:


> There's a place called LaBamba on Brigade road. Its near Eva Mall. Check it out. Also, if you can just buy the t-shirts alone separately (cheaply in bulk), you can get custom prints from this printing place called "Ctrl+P" in vasanth Nagar. They give affordable print rates. We got it printed at La Bamba for our college fest at La Bamba and came across Ctrl+P also when we went inquiring for printing our brochures.
> The Ctrl+P place gives you an option of printing your own design and also they can do the designing for you but charge extra for the service.
> 
> 
> ...


Any idea about prices for custom prints ? I have a few of my own designs which I would like to print onto shirts.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 5, 2009)

Few months back some shop here in Srinagar were selling shirts with logo's of metal bands like metallica ac dc megadeth and many more and the print quality was uber kewl. But it was my bad luck that i missed to pick some as my exams were going those days.


----------



## xtees (Oct 7, 2009)

You can try *www.tshirts.in

They already have a division for geek t-shirts
*www.tshirts.in/mart/mt/prodlist.php?cid=6

They can personalise as u wish and they give the best quality - i bet!
You can send a mail to their boss - m@tshirts.in - he is always ready to help!

The best thing about this site is they work personally and are not automated!

Good Day!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 7, 2009)

xtees said:


> You can try *www.tshirts.in
> 
> They already have a division for geek t-shirts
> *www.tshirts.in/mart/mt/prodlist.php?cid=6
> ...


Nice place, but a bit expensive for custom designs.

Which city are they based on ?


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 8, 2009)

one of my friend frm Bhubaneshwar told that, they print T-shirt in Big-Bazar there.


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 9, 2009)

i have found one in mumbai

Print Club Zone
*www.printclubzone.com


----------



## din (Oct 9, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Nice place, but a bit expensive for custom designs.
> 
> Which city are they based on ?



You should ask - Which city are *you* based on ?  coz xtees = tshirts dot in I know. 

Emailed them before and yes, rates are high and I did not order.

From their site - Address : Ram Nagar, First Street, Tirupur - 641 602


----------

